# vids:divx?? Question



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

I am using a program that tells me that "video not available, cannot find 'vids:divx' decompressor. Is this just a codec that I need? I am not sure where to look. Thanks


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

This may help http://www.divx.com/divx/


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

I installed the divx play and create bundle. Now instead of a error message its just a black screen. The program I am using is learnkeys Comp Tia A+ certification package. The support on their site only refers to win95!!!


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

try installing

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/ffdshow.cfm


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

dugq said:


> try installing
> 
> http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/ffdshow.cfm


I tried this and no change. The screen is still blank. When i browse the cd, I see the videos and can run them through Windows media player. Problem is they are not in order and i would rather see them in the program. Do I need xvid? or is that just divx?


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Odd, ffdshow fixed it for me. You could try uninstalling or your codec packs first, and then reinstalling ffdshow, also try k-lite codec pack


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Try using Gspot to id the file http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you tried to install any codec packs? If not try the full version K-Lite Pack from www.free-codecs.com


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

To check which codecs are available on your computer:
control panel >system>hardware>device manager>sound,video and game controllers>video codecs>properties>properties

You need to see a Divx codec (latest is 6) to decode divx


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

The Klite did it!!!!! Thanks yous guys.


----------

